# Woodworkingprofits.com website is bad. Really bad.



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

FYI, if anyone needs help on woodworking for losses, I've got that one down,


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

You and me too Charles. I won't be quitting my day job any time soon.

Greg


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe I should sign up. I've been frustrated that my records and my typewriter don't have dedicated furniture.

The site says the price is $197, but that's crossed out. Next to it is says it's $97. That's also crossed out. Next to it, it says $37. Followed by "(Price will go up to $97.00 then $197.00 soon)". That sales tactic is usually the sign of a shoddy product. Then below is states the regular price is normally $97.

Sorry you got taken, but the website was good for a laugh. Hope you get your money back. Or, maybe they just tell you to "shove it."


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I call this scam.

The page; http://www.fredsbouwtekeningen.nl/ you can,t read but still you can understand. All over the world they are making money with fake Adam.

But if you want you can buy this Dutch offer only this week for Euro 47,00, next week 97,00.


----------



## adam502 (Feb 16, 2013)

Haha thanks guys. I googled the website before I bought it, but didn't find anything helpful so I thought I would put it up here. If I can keep someone else from wasting their money then that's okay! Hopefully I'll get a refund!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm sure woodworkingprofits.com is making $150,000 a year.


----------



## retired_guru (Sep 5, 2014)

Another 'hot one' is Ted's Woodworking, whose physical address is someone else's, has no support or contact people to get a hold of, who offers outdated and stolen plans, pictures and drawings from others (as well as freebies on the Web), and numbers in the hundreds instead of thousands of plans given. You can get it here, http://www.tedswoodworking.org/ , but really…don't bother. 

I hope you get your money back, Adam. Lesson learned, for sure.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay that's the most hilarious website I've been to in a while. My favorite two pointers are:

- How to startup the business for under $50 (the common misconception is that you need a large garage or lots of expensive power tools to get started)

- The crucial first step you need to do to make your first dollar (without this secret you'll never make a penny in this business)

GAWD I wanna know what that crucial first step secret is SO BAD!

Second favorite part is how there is a p.s., a p.p.s., and a p.p.p.s. at the end. It's like Jim's really writing a letter TO ME! Classic.

Seriously though, thanks for the review. If people aren't aware that it's a scam they might be duped.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Sorry you got taken and thanks for writing a review to warn others.

Here's the best advice I've gotten:

Do you know how to make a small fortune with a woodworking business?

Start with a large fortune.


----------



## jakep_82 (Feb 1, 2012)

Another tip off is that the address at the bottom of the page is fake. I checked it on Google maps and it's just a green space between 2 houses. I can clearly see 12923 and 12927 on the mailboxes, but 12925 doesn't exist.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It is good that you didn't quit your day job and wait for that $150,000 income… As far as that love it od shove it guarantee goes …well you didn't love it and they probably are thinking you can shove it…Hope you get your money back…If you paid with a credit card you should file a complain with the card company.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

crap, now you tell me…what am going to do with all the typewriter stands I've made in my small garage and without expensive powertools.


----------



## adam502 (Feb 16, 2013)

> crap, now you tell me…what am going to do with all the typewriter stands I ve made in my small garage and without expensive powertools.
> 
> - Manitario


Maybe you could sell them to the Germans?

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/15/germany-typewriters-espionage-nsa-spying-surveillance


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I,m glad you can make humour about it Adam. As Dutch we sell a lott to Germany. Maybe I can help you selling your typewriter stands, so we can both get *rich*.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you saying it doesn't work? With all those Testimonials !!!! (LOL)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ugh, bummer…. If you used a credit card they will fight for you… My Amex does when I make mistakes. Good luck.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for pointing out another scam. It's unfortunate that such things exist, but there you are. All we can do is bring them to other's attention, and hope they do not succeed. It's about the only way to combat those who intend to profit by taking advantage of others.
Roger


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Funny site. It's a sad day when you can't trust a guy wearing a hard hat…


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> Funny site. It s a sad day when you can t trust a guy wearing a hard hat…
> 
> - ChuckC


Or a guy in flannel with a beard…


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Reminds me of myself as a naive young dope in his 20"s, newly married, and dreaming of how to quit my job and "live off the land" in the late 60's. I answered an add in a magazine that promised "How to earn $200 a week working from home. Send $5.00 to…….". So I dutifully sent my $5.00 along with a self addressed envelope, and received it back with the following note inside….."RUN AN AD LIKE THE ONE YOU JUST ANSWERED". Learned a lesson that I never forgot.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

> Thanks for sharing. Reminds me of myself as a naive young dope in his 20"s, newly married, and dreaming of how to quit my job and "live off the land" in the late 60 s. I answered an add in a magazine that promised "How to earn $200 a week working from home. Send $5.00 to…….". So I dutifully sent my $5.00 along with a self addressed envelope, and received it back with the following note inside….."RUN AN AD LIKE THE ONE YOU JUST ANSWERED". Learned a lesson that I never forgot.
> 
> - fuzzface


That's awesome! At least they were honest about it!


----------



## CooperDBM (Dec 23, 2011)

I like that the web site uses the vague term "woodworking business" and that almost all testimonials use the same term (one says "woodworking trade"). The top picture seems to imply carpentry. Clearly aimed at people who don't know what woodworking even is.

A web site that will teach you everything to succeed in the medical business with no experience would seem more profitable.

BTW the street address doesn't exist.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

What, you don't wear a hardhat when you're woodworking? That's rule #1. I do. I also wear it when I mow the lawn, put new windshield wipers on my truck, and do the dishes. You never know.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> What, you don t wear a hardhat when you re woodworking? That s rule #1. I do. I also wear it when I ….. do the dishes. You never know.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


Ed, if you'd do the dishes correctly, you wouldn't have to be afraid of your wife hitting you over the head with frying pan or rolling pin.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Sep 17, 2014)

So the best way to profit at woodworking is to sell crappy books to people?

Makes sense to me


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Heh. Definitely a scam. $150,000 a year is not an easy target to hit working solo. You'd have to be in the right location and be doing everything just right for that to happen.

Truth be told, there's nothing magical about earning a living woodworking. It just takes money for investing in tools and a ton of overtime to keep the shop running, push marketing and stay on top of financial work.

It also helps to have a product that people want to buy. Typewriter tables? That's a hard sell.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I might be qualified to write a book about Woodworking. The catch phrase might read…How to make Up to $3 per hour selling your woodworking stuff built from equipment costing over $10,000.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> It also helps to have a product that people want to buy. Typewriter tables? That s a hard sell.
> - JAAune


That's true, that's also why he has a solid contingency plan in record storage. If that fails, maybe a little wooden thingy to hold the cord on your rotary telephone.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe he'll update the site with hot new products. I hear Apple is big these days. Perhaps he'll make some plans for a mouse pad holder for the Apple II.


----------



## bosswood (Oct 1, 2014)

I signed up just to comment on this. I shelled out the stupid money for teds woodworking before I really knew what I was getting into. I read a bunch of websites, one that comes to mind is this one that said it was a great product, but now I regret my decision. Woodworkingprofits is far worse, I am really glad I never ran into that first.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, we hope you stick around.

Generally speaking, if a review website has the exact title of the product being review in the site name (i.e. http://tedswoodworkingexposed.com/), it's pretty safe to assume it is not an independent, non-biased review, but probably a marketing ploy.


----------



## Bobbal (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like SUCH A DEAL. Access to his "secret" archive of over 16,000 plans. Maybe I could write a book too. "How to save money on firewood through woodworking" LOL I will give access to some of my secret techniques like cutting mismatched angles, making 2 lefts instead of a left and a right. Or my time tested classic of "cutting that piece you thought was waste wood", and my favorite, "the screws collide because I didn't offset the holes". The best part is, I am finding new ways everyday to make beautiful firewood. As I discover these gems, I will share them with you without a subscription.

Yup, I bet Ted is so successful, he just had to share his techniques with the woodworking world. Sorry you got taken and thanks for the "honest" review. Have you tried posting your review to his page? The credit card companies will only be more than happy to reverse the charges if you can present a total lack of living up to any money back guarantees, or lack of correspondence to resolve the dispute. Ask me how I know.


----------

